# Average Age of Frogs



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sure I could spend a few hours trying to find the average age of the commonly kept dart frog species but I would rather just have someone that knows them off the top of their head please list them.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Search function yielded:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/36158-age.html

-Matt


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The average age of the frogs will be directly related to the knowledge and abilities of the keeper and their diligence. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

chuckpowell said:


> The average age of the frogs will be directly related to the knowledge and abilities of the keeper and their diligence.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


I agree. I guess what I meant was the average lifespan of the frogs in the wild. I guess I'll look it up tomorrow since the info is not widely known. I was just hoping for a quicker find of the info.
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Below is what I am finding as to average lifespan of frogs. I listed the stat and where the reference can be found. The ages are all over the board. This is why I was hoping someone had a better method of determining what is the most accurate. So in the end I am still not sure what the average age of various common dart frogs is. I am rethinking that the captive average life is what I am searching for. If you can help shed some light it will be appreciated.
Thanks
Bryan

The average lifespan of a dart-poison frog is about 5-7 years, although many live longer than that
Biodiversity
Dendrobatid Frogs...

Average Lifespan: 4 to 6 years
https://www.hoglezoo.org/meet_our_animals/animal_finder/Poison_Dart_Frog

Green And Black Poison Dart Frog ranging between 7 and 17 years
frogs
Frogs

Lifespan: In the Wild 5-7 years; In Captivity 10-15 years (record is 20.5 years) -yellow banded poison dart frog
http://www.rosamondgiffordzoo.org/animals/Amphibians/Yellow-bandedPoisonDartFrog.pdf

Poison dart frogs tend to be long-lived. Their bright color and toxic secretions protect them from predators. Captive individuals have been known to live for over 12 years
Philadelphia Zoo - Blue poison dart frog

average 2-4 years for poison dart frogs but can live up to 15 years in captivity 
Potawatomi Zoo - Animal


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

BJ has a group of 14 yr old Galacts.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

chuckpowell said:


> The average age of the frogs will be directly related to the knowledge and abilities of the keeper and their diligence.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck I have found posts by you and Ed estimating the average cpative life to be in the 8-10 years range. Would you say that is for most or all of the common species or are there some that vary considerably more or less then the average.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I think I'd still stick by 8-10 years in captivity and if someone is keeping their animals alive for less than 6, on average, you ned to do something different. I'm not directing this at Jellyman, just a general comment. In the wild I think the average life span is probably less than a year (I believe predation takes out a majority of the animals before they reach adulthood). For animals that reach adulthood I think the average life span is 5-7 years. 

I believe the smaller frogs have a shorter life span than larger frogs, but no real data to back this up. But the animals you hear living 15 years plus are all larger Dendrobatids.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

That makes sence Chuck. Since the smaller frogs reach maturity quicker it stands to reason that they have a shorter lifespan. Just a thought.


----------

